# Hello from India.



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Tasha is our 11 year old Golden, who suffers from arthritis and a weak liver.
Arthritis has been setting in gradually over time. 
She has been on liver meds and supplements most of her life. She had her first Laser physiotherapy session yesterday....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, I hope the Laser treatments will help Tasha. 

Do you give her any joint supplements?


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome, I hope the Laser treatments will help Tasha.
> 
> Do you give her any joint supplements?


Yes we do.She has been on various joint supplements for a greater part of her life. Folrex, Cosequin, Vetz Petz and she's been on Glycoflex for the past 10 months.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Lucky Tasha to have a family that takes such good care of her. I hope the treatments help her.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

cwag said:


> Welcome to the forum. Lucky Tasha to have a family that takes such good care of her. I hope the treatments help her.


Thank you. We hope it works too, just want to see her in no pain and enjoy her senior years.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Could you share some photos of your girl in India? I love to see other countries and what their dogs do for fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Alaska7133 said:


> Could you share some photos of your girl in India? I love to see other countries and what their dogs do for fun. Thanks for sharing.


Just a couple of Tasha's photos will send some more later. Tasha loves going for car rides, walks and playing with her hedgehogs, barking and chasing birds but, these days because of her aches and pains she tends to sleep a lot.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Pravin said:


> Alaska7133 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you share some photos of your girl in India? I love to see other countries and what their dogs do for fun. Thanks for sharing.
> ...


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Tasha has shown some improvement after her 2nd laser physiotherapy session. She is able to push herself up and started taking me for short walks.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Alaska7133 said:


> Could you share some photos of your girl in India? I love to see other countries and what their dogs do for fun. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I put on a wib, when she has to have syrups ......


----------

